# Help finding a puppy..



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey all!

Well, I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of some decent breeders here in the South East. I'm currently in Upstate, SC and I'm having a terrible time trying to find something decent. 

Between the "brindle's" the "pandas" and the "germane show champion lines" it's difficult to say the least.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Germane show champion lines, LOL! I feel your pain.

It depends on what kind of dog/line you are looking for?

The two West German Showline breeders that I have met personally, met their dogs personally are von Lotta and von den Oher Tannen. Both are near the ATL area.

Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

Both breeders have a great deal of experience, work and show and title their dogs according to the SV standard. 

If your are looking for working lines others can chime in. Also, check your private messages.


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

They look amazing.... but I haven't managed to talk my wife into spending that kind of money on a puppy. Even if they're the best ever :/ 

I think she's gradually coming around though so fingers crossed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Generally, from a good breeder (health tests, competes, shows) it starts around $1500 for working lines, though they are getting harder to find at that price. Goes up from there, just to give you a reference point.

Showlines start around $2000.




SlipperyRug said:


> They look amazing.... but I haven't managed to talk my wife into spending that kind of money on a puppy. Even if they're the best ever :/
> 
> I think she's gradually coming around though so fingers crossed.


----------

